# Workshop manual for a Hafco AL 330 lathe



## SA Raider (Apr 18, 2019)

I have just bought a Hercus badged Hafco AL 330 metal lathe, machine number 16731, dated 1997. Can anyone please help as to where I can get a workshop manual for this machine.


----------



## john.k (Apr 19, 2019)

I believe your lathe was factory identified as a CQ 6230.........and there are heaps of details and downloads online...........please reply if this is not so.......(Maker Shaoxing Tongli MTC,of Zhejang.PRC.)


----------



## SA Raider (Apr 20, 2019)

Thanks for your help John.k... greatly appreciated.


----------



## john.k (Apr 27, 2019)

For those who may look up this info.......the earlier versions of the 6230 lathe,(and many others),while appearing to have standard metric bearings ,in fact have a spindle bearing,both ends,that has a tapered  outside diameter of the cup,rather than cylindrical,and seats in a taper in the casting........These are not available,and replacements must be made ,(taper ground),or the casting reworked....I do not know when the change to standard bearings occurred.


----------

